# Finnex Planted+ VS Current Satellite Freshwater Plus



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

TheFlyingBear said:


> I'm trying to decide on the light for my 29g I'm throwing together. I have a 12" Finnex Planted+ on a smaller tank and I like it well enough, so I know what to expect with Finnex. But what about the Current Satellite Freshwater Plus? It looks like it has good reviews.
> 
> The tank I'll be putting it on is 30"W x 18"H x 13"D.
> I will be using CO2.
> ...


No experience with the Current fixture but I do have the planted+ and like it a lot. One fixture I think you should throw in the mix is the Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0. I have it on a 40B high tech setup and love it.


----------



## Olskule (Jan 28, 2010)

Strictly from a "fish tank light" point of view, I have one on a 55 and love it. I like being able to "tune" the lighting in my tank for certain reasons, like gradually ramping down the light at night before turning it off and up again in the morning (manually, it's not auto). My plecos become more active when I make it "dark", but still very visible, and the red LEDs, at certain settings, really make my serpae tetras look fantastic. As for the PAR or lumens, or how well it grows which plants, I can't tell you that yet, but it does appear to be fairly bright. All I can say is, right now, I have various artificial plants in the tank, it makes them look great and they are thriving!  Also, Current sells their factory reconditioned lights on eBait, so you can get a pretty good deal on one. (That's where I got mine.)

Olskule


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

TheFlyingBear said:


> I'm trying to decide on the light for my 29g I'm throwing together. I have a 12" Finnex Planted+ on a smaller tank and I like it well enough, so I know what to expect with Finnex. But what about the Current Satellite Freshwater Plus? It looks like it has good reviews.
> 
> The tank I'll be putting it on is 30"W x 18"H x 13"D.
> I will be using CO2.
> ...


This will..
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QVHJQD8/ref=s9_hps_bw_g199_i6


----------



## TheFlyingBear (Jun 20, 2015)

Olskule said:


> Strictly from a "fish tank light" point of view, I have one on a 55 and love it. I like being able to "tune" the lighting in my tank for certain reasons, like gradually ramping down the light at night before turning it off and up again in the morning (manually, it's not auto). My plecos become more active when I make it "dark", but still very visible, and the red LEDs, at certain settings, really make my serpae tetras look fantastic. As for the PAR or lumens, or how well it grows which plants, I can't tell you that yet, but it does appear to be fairly bright. All I can say is, right now, I have various artificial plants in the tank, it makes them look great and they are thriving!  Also, Current sells their factory reconditioned lights on eBait, so you can get a pretty good deal on one. (That's where I got mine.)
> 
> Olskule


I actually got done looking at the PAR data. I am planning on this tank being heavily planted with carpeting plants and plenty of things like Rotala, Bucephalandra, and others. Maybe it would help if I knew what I wanted to grow.


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

TheFlyingBear said:


> I'm trying to decide on the light for my 29g I'm throwing together. I have a 12" Finnex Planted+ on a smaller tank and I like it well enough, so I know what to expect with Finnex. But what about the Current Satellite Freshwater Plus? It looks like it has good reviews.
> 
> The tank I'll be putting it on is 30"W x 18"H x 13"D.
> I will be using CO2.
> ...



I have both fixture and I can tell you that the Current USA is brighter and would be better for your tank depth. And not to mention the ability to control how much light and ramp timer of the Current USA is definitely a plus if you don't mind the price. ^_^ Aquarium co-op did review the PAR rating for both fixtures from his youtube channel and Current USA satellite pro plus does have more PAR. 

Good luck! 

--Mike


----------



## Quadlog (Jun 10, 2016)

Curious if anyone knows what adding a second strip will do to par ratings. I have a 30" planted + 24/7 on my fluval vista 23 tank. If I added a second one right beside it would I notice an increase in lighting?

I was a bit dismayed when my local LFS told me my finnex wouldn't be very good for plant growth. Maybe he's trying to sell me something - I dunno. The plants seem to do well on the 24/7 cycle. I've only been an aquarium owner for 2 months. I waffled over a light to buy and this seemed like a good buy.


----------



## jrygel (Jan 29, 2014)

Mike16T said:


> I have both fixture and I can tell you that the Current USA is brighter and would be better for your tank depth. And not to mention the ability to control how much light and ramp timer of the Current USA is definitely a plus if you don't mind the price. ^_^ Aquarium co-op did review the PAR rating for both fixtures from his youtube channel and Current USA satellite pro plus does have more PAR.


The OP asked about the Finnex Planted + vs. the Current Satellite +, NOT the Satellite + Pro; the two are very different. 


Back to the OP, the Satellite + will not give you high light, it will get PAR in the upper 20s at the substrate, but that will not grow most carpeting plants. The Planted + definitely provides more PAR than the Satellite +, but does not have as much adjustability as the Current. The Satellite + Pro is the brightest of the three, and has the additional adjustability, but the price reflects that. 


You also probably need to consider what you really want to plant. You've mentioned carpeting plants, rotala, and buce. Most carpeting plants really need high light, many rotalas will grow okay in low-medium light (but are still happy in high light), and buces tend to be low light. Tat being said, something that can give you full adjustability with a lot of power, like the Satellite + Pro, will let you adjust to whatever you need.


-Justin


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

How about an Odyssea T5 ? It is only $80. That is what I will be using over my 29g tank with just 2 bulbs on.

Bump:


Quadlog said:


> I was a bit dismayed when my local LFS told me my finnex wouldn't be very good for plant growth.


Your plants are not high light plants so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

